# Question for the Potomac River jetters



## catmansteve (Jun 26, 2012)

Not long ago I went across the 340 bridge on the Potomac just downstream from Harpers Ferry, and it got me thinking... Have any of you guys run that rock garden in a jet boat or know anyone that has? Or for that matter, how about the other sections of rapids/rocks in the Harpers Ferry area? I don't figure I'll ever have the nerve to run it, but I'm curious to know if anyone else has and what type of boat they did it in.


----------



## Butthead (Jul 5, 2012)

That would be a pretty nasty stretch to run. I've never heard of or seen anyone run it. 
Seems like it would be really slow going anyway since you would have to take a lot of time trying to find a path through the rocks.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 6, 2012)

I have been over that bridge many times, never seen a power boat in that section. If I had a jet boat I still wouldn't run it.


----------



## catmansteve (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm thinking it would take a serious boat and possibly high water to run it. Don't know if a uhmw bass boat could do it or if it would take an Oregon/New Zealand style inboard. Surely someone has been crazy enough to TRY it :mrgreen:


----------



## Rrider (Jul 7, 2012)

In the summer time you would have to dodge all those tubers . On a serious note all the Potomac running I have done has never brought me above Landers. Most of our time has been spent between Pennyfield and Whites Ferry.


----------

